# Recommend New Receiver options?



## Boomtime (Jun 13, 2015)

Speakers-
*Focal Profil 918 Towers*
specifications-https://www.soundandvision.com/content/focal-profile-918-speaker-system-specifications

*Bowers & Wilkens PV1d Subwoofer*
specifications- http://www.bowers-wilkins.com/Speakers/Home_Audio/Subwoofers/PV-Series/PV1D.html

Current receiver-
is an old Pioneer VSX-818V
specifications- http://www.audioholics.com/av-receiver-reviews/pioneer-vsx-818v

Have been slowly building up the pieces now its time for the receiver. Kind of torn what direction to go receiver or separates. 

I guess I'd like to consider an economic upgrade vs a bigger upgrade. What would you guys recommend in a sub $1,000 price range and then in a sub $2,500 price range 


Thanks for your input guys!


----------



## Boomtime (Jun 13, 2015)

Any input?


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Guess I would have to ask what's deficient with the current receiver?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Those speakers are not inexpensive, which leads me to believe you have discerning tastes. If so, maybe separates is the way to go. There are some very nice receivers, so that wouldn't be a bad route either, but a dedicated amp could yield better results.


----------



## RLouis (Jan 20, 2010)

If it were I, I'd shop Craigslist. Thre are some great deals out there. I often see top-of-the-line one or two generation old receivers listed for nearly half of their original "street" price that are in perfect like new condition. As far as brands, my experience/preference is: 1)Yamaha Aventage 2) Marantz 3) Denon, then the rest...

BTW, most higher end receivers have RCA outs for all their main channels so it would be easy to move to a higher end (more WPC) receiver now and if you still want more get an external amp for your Focals down the road. 

When you start thinking about separates, home theater separates (within moderate$) don't really get you a great amount of better sound quality over a good hi-end receiver but for dedicated two channel separates (separate DAC, amp, phono stage & preamp) "will" make a significant difference.


----------

